# NYC Support Group



## fraidycat

Hi,
would anyone be interested in checking a sa support grp w/me? It is a small weekly group based on 12 steps, sort of like an anonymous program. I plan to go to a meeting eventually but am lacking the motivation right now. I would love to get a little push from someone who also wants to be more proactive about their SA. I'm still hopeful that things can be easier and lighter (life is something to be enjoyed :yes ) and maybe we can all get to that point with the right tools.

If anyone else is serious about finding ways to deal w/their SA but needs a nudge as well, let me know!


----------



## conscious

i would be interested but with my schedule, i dont know how committed i would be.


----------



## fraidycat

no problem...when i check out the group, i'll post about it here and if it seems helpful anyone interested can join me next time
first i have to get off butt...lol


----------



## Roxy82

I'm interested in this. I'm looking to meet people who are actively trying to better themselves. I have faith my current situation will improve (I've already started) but would like to meet people so we can help and support each other.


----------



## Roxy82

I just found some links for some groups. :banana

The New York Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup Group
http://shyness.meetup.com/109/

The NYC Find Happiness Fight Depression Meetup Group
http://depression.meetup.com/301/?gj=sj17

The New York Depression Meetup Group
http://depression.meetup.com/251/?gj=sj17


----------



## DonnaAnna

Has anyone been to any of the NYC meetup group meeting?
I am thinking about joining. There are so many members I figure a few have to be S.A.S forum members as well


----------



## Roxy82

I haven't been to any of the meetings yet. I think the last meeting for the shyness/social anxiety group was held at a karaoke bar :fall The next meeting is this Saturday at 4pm. I have something planned for earlier in the afternoon. I might try to make it but most likely won't be able to. I did join the group though and will definitely try the next meeting if the venue is okay.


----------



## Jerneal

Hi Fraidycat.

I'm interested in checking out a SA group with you. You are welcome to let me know , as well, I'll keep tune in to any updates you post here. 


much smiles.........more love,
- Jerneal


----------



## fraidycat

hey guys, 

quick update on the 12 steps group...it's no longer running. I went to one before it ended and while everyone seems incredibly nice and open it wasn't the most structured. They were still trying to figure out what worked best for the grp. They would read a step each week from the 12 steps list (similar to the AA list) and discuss and share experiences accordingly. It was pretty nice, but I was hoping to learn concrete ways/tools to better deal with anxiety. The grp eventually ended due to lack of interest and irregular attendance 
:stu 

about the meetup.com grp id like to check that out some time too. I've been talking to roxy and we're both interested. If any of you guys are interested...jerneal, donnaanna, conscious you're welcomed to join us =) We could set up a date when everyone's available and go as a grp. I have a feeling that the grp isn't too formal (karaoke anyone...lol) but it'll be nice to meet some happy, understanding people. 

i've been thinking alot about how i can live easier with this, even get rid of it though I'm not sure it's completely possible. I think a combination of support, physical exercise (nothing says you're alive than when your heart's going 100miles/hr and you're actually having fun at it) and positivity! I really think we need to find some way to inject daily positivity in our heads to counteract all the negative crap we fill our minds with. I haven't found a proper routine yet but wanted to share some thoughts. 

btw..if anyone's interested in doing some physical activities (jogging, hiking, walking..etc)...let me know!


----------



## rusalka

I'm interested too, in all of the above....physical activity sounds good too. Summer is coming and it's one of the loneliest times of the year. Stuff like this would be refreshing.
When is the first meet?


----------



## Ed_Norton

Although I'm new to the site, I'd be interested as well.


----------



## fraidycat

the next meet for the meetup.com sa group is saturday. I'm not sure Roxy's going. I'm 50/50. We haven't settled on a meet up date yet. 

just wondering..do you guys want to meet up when there's something going on w/meetup.com or do you want to meet seperately first? They tend to have something planned every 2 weeks or so but I figure we don't have to wait..lol..maybe we can all meet sometime within the next two weeks. How does that sounds?


----------



## Roxy82

I'm still not sure about the meeting Saturday. I will be in midtown earlier that afternoon but I don't know how long the event is gonna last. I would be up for a separate meeting and definitely doing something involving physical activity.

The next meetup.com meeting is at a bowling alley on May 12th, but what's up with the $28 fee?! :con


----------



## Ed_Norton

*Re: re: NYC Support Group*



Roxy82 said:


> I'm still not sure about the meeting Saturday. I will be in midtown earlier that afternoon but I don't know how long the event is gonna last. I would be up for a separate meeting and definitely doing something involving physical activity.
> 
> The next meetup.com meeting is at a bowling alley on May 12th, but what's up with the $28 fee?! :con


Bowling is expensive in NYC


----------



## rusalka

...probably for the little bowling shoes....


----------



## fraidycat

and I thought meetup.com was non for profit..lol..i haven't bowled in a long time, I don't remember it being that high but it's nyc...

i might sit that one out. if anything, we can still meet next weekend sat or the one after..*5/5 or 5/12*. It'll be nice to plan something while we have momentum! And def first activity...park and sunshine!! if you any of you guys have a dog bring it..as a cat owner i think i secretly want a dog to play with. :b


----------



## DonnaAnna

I had hoped I could make the bowling but that will not be the case. 

Bowling in NYC is expensive so the $28.00 doesn't surprise me. But I suppose it will turn many people off too 
I really am interested in joining when I'm back in the city 
For those of you who attend, please keep us posted.

I am a ver sedentery person when it comes to physical exercise. I have gone to the gym a few times but I never enjoyed it much. I prefer recreational activities like skating/biking.
But I suppose this is something I have to investigate more as well


----------



## Roxy82

They lowered the price to $16. Last time I went bowling here was when I was a kid. I did try to do it in Jersey a couple months ago but I couldn't go through with it. I remember liking it as a kid and I'm trying to face lots of uncomfortable situations, so I might attend this one.

Fraidycat, I have 2 dogs but if we meet in the city I can't bring them with me...I take the train into the city and other places too. If we meet at Central Park though maybe we can go to the zoo! Or find places to volunteer to walk the dogs!


----------



## LostAgain57

Hey guys, it would be great if you let me know how it goes. I'm in Jersey, but I go to the city all the time and I'm looking for an SA group


----------



## DonnaAnna

You guys I found another group that may be of interest.
In case you may be an introvert:

http://friends.meetup.com/241/?gj=sj39

I realize shyness/SA is not the same thing as introversion but I think for many they may go hand in hand. It is that way for me. Shyness aside, i am an introvert... and Proud!
I happen to be an infj... :banana


----------



## fraidycat

ugh...i made a long post only to get logged out..lol.. 

to sum up, i like the concept of the introvert grp. They seem to celebrate introversion/shyness rather than perceive it as something to get through. I know sa is different from shyness but at the same time i'm so tired of thinking of myself as someone with all these flaws and defects to work on. Don't get me wrong, I like support grps..just wish I can find more proactive, solution oriented ones. I still def like to find people I can enjoy things and gain/give support from/to. 

quick update, i went to the meetup grp last saturday. A lot of people showed up. We mostly shared our experiences with anxiety. It was pretty cool though I'm not sure what direction the grp's headed towards. Sometimes it seems more meet and discuss and other times more activity oriented. There are several regular members so I can see why people just want to hang out after a while. 

And roxy...you don't have to bring your dogs..hehhe..i know bringing any pets on the train will give me major anxiety. We can def do the zoo if you want. I'm open to any suggestions.

just wondering..are you guys checking any other grps out?


----------



## Roxy82

That sounds like an interesting group too. Large groups..extroverts..drain me, but I'm very adventurous and when my anxiety is really bad that it prevents me from being able to do things outdoors alone or with people I know, it really pisses me off.

I think it's cool that the sa/shyness group sometimes meets for discussion about the issues but also for activities...it can be more comfortable doing those things with people who understand.

I've seen those pocketbook dogs on the train before :lol One of my dogs is big and the other is on the small side, not small enough for a purse though and he's really hyper lol. I think the zoo sounds nice. Anyone have any other suggestions? And is anyone going to the sa/shyness bowling meet?


----------



## Tungsten

If you guys meet I might be interested, especially if it's some outdoor activity.
I've been going to the SA meetup group in Jersey lately but there's only been 2-3 people who show up at the meetings. I was thinking of signing up for the NYC group also but I'm not too thrilled with the idea of meeting 20 people at once. :afr


----------



## fraidycat

hey tungsten, i spoke to you about doing some hiking (through your thread) awhile ago. You're still up for the small talk wall of death? lol Roxy and I are up for doing something outdoorsy. prob something within the city...ideas? I would love to do a beach thing once we get a grp going. 

That's sad about the jersey meet up. I think the nyc grp's stealing most of your members..haha..i remember a couple being from jersey and long island. Don't worry too much about the nyc grp. Even though i've only gone once everyone was pretty down to earth and nice. There's a variety of ppl and ages. Most were in their twenties, a few in their 30's & 40's. i dunno why usually when there's older people it feels less intimidating. The more vocal/relaxed folks were actually the older members. 

Bringing a mid size/small hyper dog on the train willl soooo act up the anxiety Roxy..forget my dumb suggestion 
:b


----------



## Roxy82

Hi everyone!

Fraidycat and I met up last week. It went very well and she's really nice! :boogie We discussed meeting up again with other members here. How does everyone feel about a museum? Or Central Park? Seems like everyone is interested in doing things outdoors...it's a great time of year to have these meetups! Feel free to throw out other suggestions and the most convenient day and time for you.


----------



## DonnaAnna

Sounds great, I wish I could have joined you.
Perhaps the Botanical Gardens?
Please fill me in. Although early June would work best for me.


----------



## Roxy82

I like the idea of the Botanical Gardens :agree I don't know how the guys would feel about that though :lol 

There's an SA/Shyness meetup on May 31st at Bryant Park. I'm planning to go. Anyone else?


----------



## fraidycat

hehe..i think i might be the one with the problem w/the botanical gardens. I live in queens and going into bklyn is out of the way for me, but feel free to meet up if you guys get a grp going.

I'm not sure about bryant park roxy but i'll keep you guys updated.
And it was nice meeting you last time! I'm still rocking the orange lip stick we picked out..lol


----------



## Tungsten

Hey, guys can appreciate pretty flowers too! I won't stand for these gender stereotypes :b 

Actually it's a bit out of the way for me too so I doubt I would be able to go, but seems like a nice idea anyhow. (I thought the botanical garden was in the Bronx btw :con)


----------



## Roxy82

Botanical Gardens is in the Bronx. I actually don't mind traveling around, so wherever you guys wanna meet is fine. I guess Manhattan is best for all of us though?

LOL fraidycat, we have to go back to the area!

Remember?....

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9843/jath2nx9.jpg

hehehe


----------



## DonnaAnna

I was actually thinking of the Brooklyn Botanical gardens but since it seems inconvenient we could meet in manhattan. I'm not so sure about other outdoor activities except maybe meeting in a park.
I love museums as well :yes 
There's the Metropolitan Museum of Art (I would like to see the new Greek and Roman galleries anyway), MoMa, Guggenheim, Madame Tussaud's, etc. :con 

Besides Roxy, is anyone else going to the upcoming meetup at Bryant Park?
I may be out of town.


----------



## fraidycat

hey guys..happy memorial day!! gawd, isn't it sad I'm spending it home but it's ok it just makes me want to start the summer off right even more.

Are you guys still interested in meeting up? I like the museum idea, esp. since it's free fridays. I can do both moma and guggenheim. Though I like moma a tiny bit more. 

If you're still thinking about it, you have to get the shirt roxy!..you know the one week rule. If you still want it after walking away from it for a week it's yours girl!! hehe


----------



## SerenelyPanicked

I would be interested in the next meet-up. Will there be one in June?


----------



## fraidycat

Nothing's set up yet but a couple of ppl are interested

how does 6/8, friday at the guggenheim or moma sounds? It's free!
We can cap the night off w/din din and drinks (optional)
What do you guys think..suggestions on where to eat?


----------



## SerenelyPanicked

Either guggenheim or moma on 6/8 sounds good to me. Anyone else?


----------



## Roxy82

Sounds good to me too!


----------



## DonnaAnna

I should be able to attend as well


----------



## fraidycat

yay! so we have a grp of 4 going. 

how does 5:30 pm across the front of the main entrance of Moma on 6/8 sound? On friday it's open till 8.

The Museum of Modern Art
(212) 708-9400
11 West 53 Street,
between Fifth and Sixth avenues

Look for two girls with a red or pink balloon. now i have to convince roxy to get a pink balloon..lol


----------



## Roxy82

Hehe I'll have one, maybe even the shirt too :lol Looking forward to seeing you again and meeting everyone else! Have a great weekend guys


----------



## fraidycat

i might hold you to that roxy. I can't find any balloons in my house.. :lol


----------



## fraidycat

just to confirm

who's showing up friday? I like to get an exact headcount so I know how many to wait for. The line for these free events can get lonnnng so as soon as everyone shows up we can go


----------



## Roxy82

I'll be there.


----------



## DonnaAnna

I will be there as well.
Cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## SerenelyPanicked

I will be there.


----------



## Speak Easy

I live about 40 mins from NYC, so I'd definitely be interested in some sort of meet-up or group.


----------



## Speak Easy

I live about 40 mins from NYC, so I'd definitely be interested in some sort of meet-up or group.

EDIT: I just found a NJ meet up group, which would probably be more convenient: http://shyness.meetup.com/166/


----------



## Roxy82

I think I speak for everyone when I say...

What a F'in blast last Friday! :boogie :yay

Hehe, so here's our next meetup for this Friday, June 15th at 8:30pm

Layaly
98 Ave. B (corner of 6th Street)
New York, NY 10009
Tel: (212) 358-1166

http://www.lcnj.com/layaly/

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Ed_Norton

What happens at these meetups? Sex, drugs & rock n' roll?


----------



## Roxy82

Not exactly lol. Well maybe just the rock n roll part :lol


----------



## Ed_Norton

What do you guys do? How many are there? I'm interested, but scared, obvs.


----------



## Roxy82

It was a group of 4. We met up at the museum, then went out to dinner...discussed SA there and other things, had a good variety of food...then we went to different lounges downtown.


----------



## fraidycat

you're def welcomed to join us ed. Everyone's laid back, and most importantly up for a good time and understanding of any anxiety that may be present.

everyone else is welcomed to join us for a beer-y evening too.. 
just let me or roxy know so we know to bring the pink balloon..lol


----------



## Ed_Norton

Thanks! I will definitely think about it. I really want to, but it has been very hard for me to hang out at bars, recently. :hide


----------



## Roxy82

Hey Ed, I'm not a big fan of bars either. Last Friday we hung out in places that didn't have wall-to-wall people, so it was easier.


----------



## DonnaAnna

I shall attends


----------



## Tungsten

*Re: re: NYC Support Group*



Roxy82 said:


> It was a group of 4. We met up at the museum, then went out to dinner...discussed SA there and other things, had a good variety of food...then we went to different lounges downtown.


Lol, you guys are way too hip for me, but it's cool you got a group going. Have fun.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked

I'll be there too.


----------



## LostAgain57

Hey guys, i've been really busy lately and haven't had a chance to look at the forum but wow, seems like you guys have started something really cool. I'd love to join sometime. I'll keep checking back to see what's going on :banana


----------



## Opie

I live in Northern New Jersey, but I only live like 10 miles from NYC. So I would be interested in meeting up also. :yes But I could only do weekends.


----------



## Roxy82

Hi everyone!

We've decided to have another meetup at the end of the month :banana We're shooting for Saturday, July 28th. Does that work for everyone? We are thinking afternoonish...around 2pm. I think everyone agrees weekends are best, but if the time isn't good it can be changed. So far everybody who has attended enjoys museums, so we were thinking of meeting up at one again. If anyone has any other suggestions, please post them!


----------



## SerenelyPanicked

That works for me Roxy! :banana 

How about Museum of Natural History as a suggestion? Anyone else have ideas? 

And we need more fellas since I've been the only one! Really, you guys are missing out! Everyone's cool and down-to-earth.


----------



## Opie

I am thinking about going. I guess I don't have to live in NYC to be a part of this meetup. I don't live too far from NYC. I live in NJ, I could take the bus to the Port Authority.


----------



## DonnaAnna

Can we confirm that there will or will not be a meeting tomorrow?
I've been trying to make contact to no avail.


----------



## deist78

i too am interested in meeting up. when will there be another meetup. and how do i join up


----------



## drew0927

I live in Brooklyn and would be interested in a meet up of some kind. While I would be pretty nervous, I would love to finally meet other people who understand where I am coming from.


----------



## Opie

Several of us members are planning a meet soon in NYC. We have a thread going in the Gatherings forum. We have a couple people up for it, we are all around the same age 20's. So if there are any youngings interested just post in the topic below.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=72501


----------



## applish

I'm coming to NYC next year alone to do my studies!! would definitely love to join you guys by then.


----------



## justashygirl

*Looking for group*

Hi everyone!I m interested is there any SA groups starting in NY soon.I would like to join!


----------



## nycdude

justashygirl said:


> Hi everyone!I m interested is there any SA groups starting in NY soon.I would like to join!


Check the frustration thread, there are SA members from NY and NJ there who have met since February and meet every weekend I believe.


----------

